# DIY kick type sod cutter?



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

Those kick type sod cutters are expensive at $300.
Renting a motorized sod cutter isn't cheap either, and I don't have a truck to haul it.

I was wondering if a kicked sod cutter could be made with lumber, some steel plumbing pipe, and 1/8" thick steel.

Do you think this would work?

Looking to make a one-time sod removal task easier.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

For most types of grasses it takes an awful lot of force to cut the sod. If you look at how the commercially made manual cutters are constructed they are extremely strong to take the required forces. I don't even see a roller in your design and the roller is definitely required to control the depth you are cutting the sod at, it needs to be consistent.

If the sod is worth saving it's worth doing right or else side is going to just plain die anyway. Best bet would be to rent one of the power sod cutters.


----------



## thediyhubby (Nov 1, 2014)

How big is the area of grass you need to remove?


----------



## BrowneBearLLC (Apr 8, 2015)

I have cut a lot of soil over the years and if you do not have good sandy soil forget it


----------

